# Drying problem



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

When i dry the paint i get smears from uncollected water

I am using a yellow drying towel i forget the name


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Quick detailer afterwards. Job jobbed.


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

james vti-s said:


> When i dry the paint i get smears from uncollected water
> 
> I am using a yellow drying towel i forget the name




But seriously, new towel? QD? Air Blower?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

QD after every wash thats over kill surely 

The towel is new

how are you guys doing it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

use 2


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

as in split up the vehicle


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

no go round with one then finish off with another one bone dry car.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Is that what you do


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

As above really use one to soak up the excess and another to remove the smears:thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, any idea of a nice finishing towel


----------



## sorearms (Jun 27, 2007)

Rinse the car off with an open ended hose with about half the taps pressure, that'll sheet away most of the water and one towel will be plenty.

I could dry my dark blue Audi A8 with one yellow towel no bother without marks using this method.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Strictly speaking you could use a few m.f's. But I like to use another dedicated drying towel. Have you thought about an air dryer?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james vti-s said:


> Thanks a lot guys, any idea of a nice finishing towel


bst towel i have used is
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre-madness-dry-me-crazy-towel.html

then i go round with first i pick up in my towel box costco one do the job fine as there not much water left after useing the mm towel.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

they are expensive


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james vti-s said:


> they are expensive


good stuff is:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I thought using a dry MF was frowned upon?

I try to use a QD after every wash to get the finish perfect. Pretty surprised others do not. Sheeted the water off for the first time the other day and it made the drying even easier than normal.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

james vti-s said:


> Thanks a lot guys, any idea of a nice finishing towel


Polished bliss' own towel (yellow one) or microfibre madness dry me crazy. Both are very plush, and very absorbent :thumb:


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't bother with a towel, they inflict damage no matter how careful you are and it takes an age to dry the car. Buy a cheap leaf blower and bobs your uncle. Open hose + blower = No smears, no damage, and three times as quick as drying with towels. :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

halam said:


> Strictly speaking you could use a few m.f's. But I like to use another dedicated drying towel. Have you thought about an air dryer?





chrisc said:


> good stuff is:thumb:


I was referring to halam 



Benjic2 said:


> Don't bother with a towel, they inflict damage no matter how careful you are and it takes an age to dry the car. Buy a cheap leaf blower and bobs your uncle. Open hose + blower = No smears, no damage, and three times as quick as drying with towels. :thumb:


I have a caddy van would i be able to dry the roof with a blower 
And would you recommend me a blower


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

james vti-s said:


> QD after every wash thats over kill surely


Hardly. That's exactly what a quick detailer is for. It's in the name.



petesim**** said:


> I try to use a QD after every wash to get the finish perfect.


I'm with you buddy. :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

i would have though a QD was just a top up of protection used every month or so

I wash my van twice a week some times, see what im getting at


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

A quick detailer IME is used to boost aesthestics, remove water marks and dust etc. It's the perfect tool for the job just after drying the car.

I tend to wash, dry and QD every week and then top up the protection every 4th week with my LSP of choice.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

is that not OTT as most will last longer than that


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

You don't have to top up the LSP, of course, but I like to.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Every man to his own :]


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Benjic2 said:


> Don't bother with a towel, they inflict damage no matter how careful you are and it takes an age to dry the car. Buy a cheap leaf blower and bobs your uncle. Open hose + blower = No smears, no damage, and three times as quick as drying with towels. :thumb:


so does washing if you careful defects would be at a miniml amount and tbh a blower is both expensive and a pain if your car is protected well enough then a drying towel( (one) will be fine. blowers are ideal for where water sits and you cant dry with a towel wing mirrors etc.....
Also doesnt take ages either the whole panel is virtually water free after sheeting with a open ended watering can.


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

I use a QD when drying after every wash but it is a black car and you notice every mark/smear, usually need a couple of towels also.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ImDesigner said:


> A quick detailer IME is used to boost aesthestics, remove water marks and dust etc. It's the perfect tool for the job just after drying the car.
> 
> I tend to wash, dry and QD every week and then top up the protection every 4th week with my LSP of choice.


What quick detailer are you using as i thought only a few actually offer any protection and then these are thought as not being QD dispite marketed as one. Also dust a qd dont go well together


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

I use Werkstat Gloss


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

James Im with you on the thoughts of should i be quick detailing after every wash. 

Thinking about it, i use meguiars ultimate quick detailer which is about £11 these days, i also wash the car twice a week, so I'll be going through a fair amount lol. 

Does using quick detailer with a mf towel not scratch the paintwork and leave swirls?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

james vti-s said:


> When i dry the paint i get smears from uncollected water
> 
> I am using a yellow drying towel i forget the name


Invest in a Metro Force air blaster, a fantastic piece of kit. it's not cheap but well worth the money. It is the best way to dry your car in a touchless way and no more water dribbling down from grills, lights and all the nooks and crannys.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I dunno if i would feel a bit silly using a air blower on my car lol. But then again the people around my way probably already think Im mad by the amount i clean my car and like the other day i washed it quickly in the dark when i got home from work lol.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

We understand Mike K ... it's okay

Na i'm buying a rotary so 200+ quid is out of the question Soul boy 68, i have used one and WOW great piece of kit only down fall is the stupid ridgid wheels

Thanks though ill have to get more business before i can think about coughing up that amount to dry a car but then again the business im in would be perfect ....


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> so does washing if you careful defects would be at a miniml amount and tbh a blower is both expensive and a pain if your car is protected well enough then a drying towel( (one) will be fine. blowers are ideal for where water sits and you cant dry with a towel wing mirrors etc.....
> Also doesnt take ages either the whole panel is virtually water free after sheeting with a open ended watering can.


Where did I mention that washing didn't inflict damage? A leaf blower is less than a fiver on ebay, much cheaper than one of these fancy towels. I also don't find it a pain, it takes half the time and leaves a better finish, where is the downfall in that? Just because you don't use one, doesn't mean it's not the best way to do it. It's a solution to the OP's problem regardless.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

if yu want a cheap qd try valetpro citrus bling, can be diluted fo different strengths for other uses too :wave:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

What leaf blower do you guys use ?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Benjic2 said:


> Where did I mention that washing didn't inflict damage? A leaf blower is less than a fiver on ebay, much cheaper than one of these fancy towels. I also don't find it a pain, it takes half the time and leaves a better finish, where is the downfall in that? Just because you don't use one, doesn't mean it's not the best way to do it. It's a solution to the OP's problem regardless.


didnt say you did just pointing out that defects come from all stages not that if you use a touchess dry system your car wont suffer. the fancy towels do what they are sopposed to but each to their own (ratio of leaf blowers against drying towels users?).

i was just commenting on personal experience with my leaf blower which is just that a leaf blower not a hair dryer though im interested to see this leaf blower for a 5er? didnt say what was the best way nor say you shouldnt do it a certain way from my post and acknowledged a leaf blower is handy on gaps where water traps so i didnt dismiss it right out either.


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

james vti-s said:


> What leaf blower do you guys use ?


Just a B&Q one, nothing special!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I found that a leaf blower, as well as being quite unwieldy in it's own right, was simply too powerful in that it would blast the droplets into smaller droplets which if not removed almost immediately would prove very tough to remove a little later! 

I don't know, maybe it was me and my misuse of one, but I soon put the leaf blower back in the shed and use it for... well, leaf blowing!

Bought a Metro Blaster Sidekick and use on the inaccessible parts of a car. Fantastic. No more worrying about water runs after polishing and waxing etc.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

You guys not heard of a drying aid? Using _dry_ MF cloths is not frowned
upon, but you do need to be aware of the risks. The biggest of these being
static, which really is not a good idea if you want your paint to stay clean.

Not all QDs are the same, in that some clean, some simply add slickness, etc.
A variety of these are compared in this write-up - see Post #149

A drying aid applied and used in this fashion will sort out any possible problems
with water spots. You don't have to use ONR, though that may be one of the
cheapest options, Demon Shine and Megs are perfectly good alternatives. I've
pointed toward that thread for the technique only. You could also use 
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Clean Detailer diluted 50/50 or even weaker in a
soft water area. You can get it in a US gallon concentrate and then dilute it
to various strengths for different purposes. Stronger for glass, weaker as a
drying aid.

Regards,
Steve


----------

